# Name Your Final Four



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Chicago-Arizona
Albaquerque-Wake Forrest
Syracuse-North Carolina
Austin-Syracuse(Still undecided on this one)


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Chicago-Arizona
> Albaquerque-Wake Forrest
> Syracuse-North Carolina
> Austin-Syracuse(Still undecided on this one)


same exact.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

These are really bad brackets to pick a Final 4. I don't see any team in the Austin region that would be a Final 4 team in any other region. In the Albuquerque bracket I don't see Washington making it, but they have 4 or 5 teams that _could_ (including Washington). I don't like Illinois to the final 4 because of their lack of big men, but don't see Oklahoma State making it and Arizona is probably a stretch to get that far. The Syracuse region is just stacked, I'll probably have to flip a coin on that.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Chicago-Illinois
Albaquerque-Wake Forest
Syracuse-North Carolina
Austin-Syracuse


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

Chicago-Oklahoma State
Albaquerque-Wake Forest
Syracuse-North Carolina
Austin-Vermont Catamounts!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Chicago*....Oklahoma State
*Albequerque*..Wake Forest
*Syracuse*...North Carolina
*Austin*....Kentucky


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Chicago - Illinois (so close to home)
Albuquerque - Washington (they're better than you think) or Gonzaga for some reason
Syracuse - North Carolina (if anyone else was the coach this would be a lock)
Austin- Syracuse ( can't pick all#1 seeds)


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Actually, I think Nova might be able to upset UNC...

It's up to Allen Ray and Foye's shooting. Lots of 3pter = upset.

IF that happens, then winner of Kansas/Uconn might be in final four. I like Uconn against Kansas because of the depth at backcourt. Simien might be able to draw a lot of fouls on Charlie V though. That would be trouble.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Chicago............Illinois
Albequerque......Gonzaga
Syracuse..........North Carolina
Austin..............Duke


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois vs Wake - Rematch and Wake will want revenge
Kansas vs Syracuse


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Oklahoma St.
Georgia Tech
North Carolina
Syracuse


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Arizona
Wake Forest
North Carolina
Kentucky


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Illinois
Wake Forest
Oklahoma
Villanova


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm goin out on a limb here:

Illinois
Louisville
Florida
Syracuse



hey it could happen....


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Chicago-Illinois
Albaquerque-Wake Forest
Syracuse-North Carolina
Austin-Duke


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Illinois(how are people not picking them?)
Wake
UNC
Syracuse- they have such an easy bracket


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Connecticut
Duke
Georgia Tech
Illinois


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Chicago-Arizona
> Albaquerque-Wake Forrest
> Syracuse-North Carolina
> Austin-Syracuse(Still undecided on this one)


same exact.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

chicago-oklahoma state
albaqueque-louisville
austin-duke
syracuse-uconn

championship: uconn vs. louisville
champion: louisville
mvp: taquan dean


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Chicago - Illinois
Albuquerque - Washington
Syracuse - UNC
Austin - Syracuse


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*subject to change*

Illinois
*Wake*
UNC
Duke


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Illinois*
UNC
Gonzaga
Syracuse


*Illinois only gets through if BC gets knocked out in the round of 32 (and I think thankfully for Illinois, Alabama can do that). Smith and Dudley would eat Illinois alive.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I got *Illinois* and *Syracuse* in, but I'm having a hard time picking a team in the other two brackets.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Chicago - Illinois
Albuquerque - Wake Forest
Syracuse - UNC
Austin - Duke


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I hate picking 3 #1's but...

_Chicago_ Illinois
_Albuquerque_ Louisville
_Syracue_ North Carolina 
_Austin_ Duke


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Chicago- Oklahoma St.
Albuquerque- Gonzaga
Syracuse- Connecticut
Austin- Duke


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I have:

Illinois
Washington
Villanova
Syracuse


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I like this thing ESPN.com is doing...

http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/html/nationalBracket


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Chicago: Okie State
\
Albquerque: Louisville
\

Syracuse: North Carolina

Austin: Oklahoma

Okie state vs UNC for National Championship

subject to change after resarch, this is just looking at bracket

The Syracuse bracket has the most power and hard to predict with UNC, UCONN, KU and UF


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oklahoma State
Pittsburgh
Connecticut
Utah


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Arizona
Georgia Tech
North Carolina
Duke


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Louisville
Oklahoma State
UConn
Duke

(I know, I know, worst...4....ever)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Illinois vs. Louisville
North Carolina vs. Duke :drool:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Chicago - Arizona
Albuquerque - Gonzaga
Syarcuse - North Carolina
Austin - Syarcuse


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

OK st
Wake
Kansas
Syracuse

with KU over OK st


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Georgia Tech
Illinois
Duke 
North Carolina


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Arizona
Louisville
Uconn
Syracuse


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why is everybody picking Syracuse?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

illinois
wake
uconn
kentucky

with uconn beating wake to repeat.

the austin region is pathetic. i would pick illinois, arizona, ok state, wake, washington, louisville, unc, kansas, and uconn to make the final four over any team in that region. that's 3 teams from each region i would put over any team in that region.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Why is everybody picking Syracuse?


Suckiness of that region I would assume.

Yesterday I had Syracuse to the Final 4, today I have them losing in the 2nd round to Michigan State. I just never know with that team.

Here are my picks:

http://grch.tollfreepage.com/picks/5.txt

And my Final 4: Arizona, Louisville, Kansas, Oklahoma

For the amount of basketball I watch throughout the year, it's probably not reflected in these picks. I like to go for the underdog and take chances with my picks come Tourney Time. I also hate picking #1's.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm suprised more people haven't picked Michigan State to be in the Final Four. Honestly, I think whoever wins the MSU-Syracuse second round game will end up representing the Austin region in the Final Four. MSU has an abundant supply of guards, as well as Paul Davis manning up the middle. I know they haven't beaten many quality opponents this year, but in this weak bracket, they could win.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Chicago-Arizona
Albaquerque-Wake Forrest
Syracuse-North Carolina
Austin-Duke


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Arizona
Wake Forest
Florida
Duke


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Illinois
GT
UNC
Cuse


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Illinois vs Wake Forest and UNC vs Duke would be awesome, but not gonna happen.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I've seen two people with Oklahoma and I don't know why they haven't garnered much attention. Sampson has taken a team there before, they play in the worst region and potential games against Kentucky and Utah do not scare me. (I like UTEP over Utah actually). I think Duke gets upset and my guess would be Oklahoma or Syracuse coming out of that bracket. A couple of other things. 

Most Overrated Team: Connecticut

Wait so they don't have a bonafide star, their point guard is still shaky, Anderson hasn't played significant minutes in a long time, and they rely on freshmen and sophomores. They play in what many are calling the toughest region though I think that belongs to Albuquerque (Washington, GTech, Louisville, Zags, Wake) worse than UNC, Villanova, Florida, Kansas, Connecticut, uhhh I think not. 

Most Underrated Team: Wake Forest

Remember if this team was a #1 seed (which they would've been except they played without their best player) a lot of people would have them going to the final four. They have a damn good big man rotation and a legit star in Paul. Plus Gray and Downey do all the things they need to win, they beat good teams, I like them to win the whole thing. 

Anyways onto my Final Four:

CHICAGO REGION
Illinois over Arizona
ALBUQUERQUE REGION
Wake Forest over Louisville
SYRACUSE REGION
North Carolina over Kansas
AUSTIN REGION
Oklahoma over Duke

SEMIFINAL #1
Wake Forest over Illinois
SEMIFINAL #2
Oklahoma over North Carolina

CHAMPIONSHIP
Wake Forest over Oklahoma

MOP: Chris Paul


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

You know most ppl have been talking awhile about 3 ACC teams in the final four but i think with Kansas, OK st, and OU it is a very plausible idea that the Big 12 could land 3 in the Final 4


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Most Overrated Team: Connecticut
> 
> Wait so they don't have a bonafide star, their point guard is still shaky, Anderson hasn't played significant minutes in a long time, and they rely on freshmen and sophomores. They play in what many are calling the toughest region though I think that belongs to Albuquerque (Washington, GTech, Louisville, Zags, Wake) worse than UNC, Villanova, Florida, Kansas, Connecticut, uhhh I think not.


uconn has two good big men and then two solid big men off the bench. their point guard is "shaky" but averages 8 assists, has a 2.5 assist/turnover ratio, and is shooting over 40% from 3. they also have anderson, brown, and gay on the wing all averaging double digits and that can all go off for 20+ on any night. they may be young, but they are deep with very talented players.

oklahoma in the title game? they are just as young as uconn(and you said that was a bad thing for uconn) and just like uconn, i would say they don't have a real star player. they also don't have the depth that uconn has. i know this isn't a comparison between just these two teams, but you are saying that uconn is overrated things when ou would have the exact same problems and then putting ou in the title game.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> uconn has two good big men and then two solid big men off the bench. their point guard is "shaky" but averages 8 assists, has a 2.5 assist/turnover ratio, and is shooting over 40% from 3. they also have anderson, brown, and gay on the wing all averaging double digits and that can all go off for 20+ on any night. they may be young, but they are deep with very talented players.
> 
> oklahoma in the title game? they are just as young as uconn(and you said that was a bad thing for uconn) and just like uconn, i would say they don't have a real star player. they also don't have the depth that uconn has. i know this isn't a comparison between just these two teams, but you are saying that uconn is overrated things when ou would have the exact same problems and then putting ou in the title game.


Well here is the thing. The reason I feel UConn is overrated is because people are picking them to win the region. I mean is this the same UConn team that wasn't even a lock to make the tournament. Also, remember the two games UConn played against out-of-conference ranked opponents ended up as losses for the Huskies. My main point is if we're going to talk about UConn as a championship contender, Oklahoma needs to be in the discussion too.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Final Four Predictions*

i'm in a ncaa tourny pool at school and i wanna know who u think will make the final four to help me with my predictions.

thnx


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Final Four Predictions*

my prediction is North Carolina, Wake Forest, Illinois and Syracuse.. hope it helps


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Final Four Predictions*

Why dont you check other threads before you post a topic thats already been posted?


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Four Predictions*

Fareleigh Dickenson
Delaware State
Chatanooga
and
Florida


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Four Predictions*

Good luck with the pool


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Final Four Predictions*



Brian34Cook said:


> Why dont you check other threads before you post a topic thats already been posted?


just merged threads


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Boston College
Georgia Tech
UConn
Oklahoma


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/multimedia/miami/sports/archive/0316shaqfinal4.pdf


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Quick question who would you take N.C State or Charlotte.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Quick question who would you take N.C State or Charlotte.


 Charlotte


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Illinois
Louisville
UConn
Duke

Other notes:
Big first round upsets
UW-Milwaukee over Alabama
Ohio over Florida

First Round Upset that wont happen:
UTEP over Utah.

Teams from the Big 10 I have in the round of 32:
2

Teams from the WCC I have in the round of 32:
2

National Champion:

Louisville
Correct Selection of National Champion Streak:
2

The last time I correctly predicted the championship game:
Kentucky vs. Utah


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Arizona
Duke
UNC
Wake


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Quick question who would you take N.C State or Charlotte.


I definitely took Charlotte.

My Final Four:

Illinois
Wake
UCONN
Syracuse

Illinois beats Wake again....IMO, if they've gotten that far in the tourney at that point, there's no way they're losing the title.

UCONN gets revenge for the Big East semi loss to Syracuse.

Illinois beats UCONN for the title.

MVP: Luther Head


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chicago- Illinois
Albuquerque- Wake Forest
Austin- Duke
Syracuse- North Carolina

Wake Forest defeats Illinois and NC easily defeats Duke


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*First-round "upsets"*
UW-Milwaukee over Alabama
New Mexico over Villanova (I might change this one in the morning. I've gotten less and less confident about it.)
Iowa over Cincy
Mississippi State over Stanford
Nevada over Texas

*Second-round "upsets"*
Pacific over Washington
UW-Milwaukee over Boston College
Georgia Tech over Louisville

Other than that, I'm basically going with the chalk. I do think that the winner of the Georgia Tech-Louisville second-round matchup will win the Albuquerque bracket, and the winner of Pacific-Pittsburgh will take out the Huskies.

*Elite Eight*
Illinois, Oklahoma State, Georgia Tech, Wake Forest, North Carolina, Connecticut, Syracuse, Oklahoma

*Final Four*
Chicago: Illinois
Albuquerque: Georgia Tech
Syracuse: Connecticut
Austin: Syracuse

Illinois over Georgia Tech
UConn over Syracuse

*Illinois* over UConn, 80-78


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Oklahoma St.

Gonzaga

North Carolina

Kentucky



FWIW, rawse, one of those examples of why i love this tourney. I found myself nodding in agreement with your 1st weekend upsets then have a completely different final four. It's the most unpredictable event in sports.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

First let me say I am by no means an expert or even amateur when it comes to College Basketball....I love watching it though. So my picks are (bracing for laughter):
Oklahoma State University
Wake Forest
Kansas
Syracuse

Syracuse vs. OSU in the National Championship
OSU wins, 83-77


----------

